# Webcam Aktiv / OFF anhand des Änderungsdatums



## Chemnitzsurfer (1. Jan 2012)

Hallo

Ich besitze eine Kleinen Homepage mit FTP Server. Dort Lade ich in einen Bestimmten Zeitintervall (5 Sekunden ) mit Yawcam als JPG hoch. Nacht ist der Rechner aus und es wird keine Bild mehr hochgeladen.

Gibt es einen script, mit dem ich einen Schriftzug einblenden kann, wenn das Bild länger als 5 Minuten nicht akuallisert wurde? (OFFLINE / ON AIR )


Ach so , das Bild ist in einer HTML Page eingebunden ( dort soll dann auch der Schriftzug hin.


----------



## Schandro (1. Jan 2012)

Die einfachste Lösung wäre vor dem Beenden des Upload-Programmes ein Offline-Bild hochzuladen.
Ansonsten müsstest du bspw. php oder JavaEE benutzen um Serverseitig das Änderungsdatum zu checken und abhängig davon ein anderes HTML zurücksenden.


----------



## Chemnitzsurfer (1. Jan 2012)

ich hatte ja die Idee das man da mit 


```
public long lastModified([url]http://www.beispiel.de/1.jpg[/url])
```
 und dann mit der Serverzeit eine einfache Logik zu basteln, sprich Zeitdifferenz größer als... True / False => ON AIR / OFFLINE


----------

